# Were The cheapest place to buy reloading supplies??? Guns Clubs??



## YumaDude (Apr 26, 2009)

looking for some resonable prices on reloading supplies. Are gun clubs the cheapest around? Also looking for a resonable place to buy clays. thanks


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

YumaDude- welcome to MS. "reasonable" and "cheap" are terms you don't here much, when talking about reloading supplies, anymore. I don't know what area your in but Schanz Supply in Otsego has about the best prices in my area. Some gun clubs buy shot by the pallet for a better price. If you know any of the members, they would probably let you put your order in with their next purchase. These guys would also know the best place to get supplies in your area.
Good luck.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

We would get together and do a bulk order on powder or primers. Join a club, meet the people there, shoot with them at the matches, help with the work that has to be done to make the club function, and then jump in when they are putting in an order.

It does not have to be a club sponsored order. One member might be willing to handle the ordering process as long as the rest of the group is willing to obey some simple rules.


----------



## jb (Sep 20, 2000)

If you live near Mason, go to the MTA home grounds when they're having a shoot. There are a number of vendors there that cater to shooters who reload.
I always wait till the shoots to stock up on lead, wads, powder and primers. 
They have a shoot scheduled for May 1,2 &3 and again on May 16,17 & 18.


----------

